
Show HN: A blog running on a terminal emulator - jajoosam
https://blog.jajoosam.repl.run
======
mechanics100
Doesn't load...

Also, preferably I'd just be able to curl the articles ;)

~~~
jajoosam
It should load in about 30 seconds...

------
jajoosam
Source code:
[https://blog.jajoosam.repl.run/__repl](https://blog.jajoosam.repl.run/__repl)
\- 50 lines of node.js :)

------
Hackbraten
I’m on mobile and could not get past the first screen.

~~~
ksherlock
I'm on a terminal emulator and couldn't get past the first screen either.

------
timvdalen
How do you navigate to the blog content to follow links?

~~~
jajoosam
There's currently no hyperlinking support in Xterm.js which this uses :/

